# need an eggless pancake recipe



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

One of my grand-daughters is allergic to eggs and I was wondering if there was such a thing as an eggless pancake recipe. Her twin sister loves pancakes but doesn't get them very often because her sister is so allergic. I want to have them over for breakfast and surprise them with pancakes. 
Thanks!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Just use a search engine. I used Dogpile.com and ended up with a whole page of recipes. Here's one that looks good from cooks.com:

FLUFFY EGGLESS PANCAKES 

Read more about it at www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,165,133179-255194,00.html
Content Copyright Â© 2011 Cooks.com - All rights reserved.

1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
2 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup whole milk
1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 tablespoon water
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 tablespoon butter

Combine dry ingredients and mix slightly. Add milk, oil, water, and vanilla. Whisk together until just combined. Be careful not to over mix - it should still be slightly lumpy. Set aside to rest for a few minutes.
Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat until hot. While pan is heating, add butter. As soon as the butter is melted, add melted butter to pancake batter.

Return pan to stove and stir butter into batter.

When pan is hot, with a measuring cup or ladle, pour 1/4 cup of batter into the skillet for each pancake.

Cook until bubbles form on the surface. Carefully flip pancakes with turner/spatula and cook until golden brown.

Note: This recipe also works well with whole wheat flour. Chopped fruit, nuts or chocolate chips can be added to batter before cooking for a unique treat.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is a eggless flapjack
My Son-in-law is allergic to egg whites this one I make for him.
2 cups flour
3 tsp baking powder
4 tsp sugar
2 cups milk
2 Tbsp water
3 Tbsp melted butter
1 tsp vanilla extract


Mix all ingredients.


Heat a lightly oiled pancake pan, griddle or frying pan over medium high heat. Pour approximately 1/4 cup batter into the pan. Cook each side until the golden brown.

Please enjoy MM


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I use flaxmeal and water in place of the egg sometimes. 1 tablespoon flax seed powder and 3 tablespoons water.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I've read that in baking you can substitute banana or applesauce for eggs. I think it would be worth a try in a pancake recipe if you have one that you're partial to.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You could also just use your regular recipe and use Energ Egg Replacer. A box is pretty cheap and lasts a long time. I used it several years ago and it works very close in baked goods and such to whole eggs.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I was going to recommend flax seed also. Here are the directions I use:

Combine 1 tablespoon of flaxseed meal with 3 tablespoons of water to replace one egg. Let it sit a few minutes before using to thicken up slightly.

Here's how to substitute water, oil and baking powder. Though I've never tried it, it sounds like it would work fine:

For egg replacement, mix 2 tablespoons water mixed with 1 tablespoon of oil and 2 teaspoons of baking powder. Mix together well before adding.

I just now found this tip:

It is possible to make pancakes without eggs. In fact, any flat baked product that requires only 1-2 eggs can usually survive without an egg with no problems. The main thing is to substitute a little extra liquid (1-2 tablespoons) to make up for the egg's removal.

Good luck! I'm sure both girls will be tickled.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the recipes and ideas. I always have flaxseed and ground flaxseed in the pantry. Never thought of using that. The girls will be so tickled that now they both can have pancakes!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If the eggs don't actually make her deathly ill, you might try her with duck eggs. You'd think that eggs are eggs, but many people who are allergic to chicken eggs can eat duck eggs.

Use come common sense. If eggs put her into anaphilactic shock, it's not worth the risk of trying duck eggs, just on the small chance that she is allergic to them, too.

At one time, I had a nice little business selling duck eggs to people who were allergic to chicken eggs.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

If I dont have eggs, and want pancakes, I just add an extra teaspoon of baking powder, a bit more milk to my regular recipe and they come out fine.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

You can also substitute one heaping Tablespoon Soy Flour and one Tablespoon water per egg


----------

